# Proposal would make hybrid cars noisier to protect the blind



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

[WEBQUOTE="http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2008/04/08/america/NA-GEN-US-Hybrids-Blind.php"]The measure would require the Transportation Department to establish safety standards for hybrids and other vehicles that make little discernible noise, including an audible means for alerting people that cars are nearby.[/WEBQUOTE]

Isn't that called a horn?

Seriously, though -- I've owned a Prius for two years and actually had a similar incident only a month after I bought it. I was driving in the alley behind my house and an elderly man was walking in front of me. He had no idea I was behind him. I hesitated for the two minutes it took him to walk to the end of the alley -- should I honk my horn and scare the heck out of him? I didn't, but I did wish I had a button to force the gas engine to turn on so he knew I was there. Just a subtle "ah-hem" would be perfect.

I'm concerned that if hybrids are required to make some new "discernible noise", they become more annoying than the kids who pump their stereos so loud that I can't tell if my heart is beating.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Only our "efficient" government could come up with an idea like this!


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

I used to run a diesel with "modified" straight pipes....sometimes I wonder if the noise really matters, because you still have people who will run out in front of you and then claim they didn't hear you coming.  I still have a bumper sticker though that says "Loud pipes save lives"...I suppose it's true to an extent.

Perhaps it's because Toyota (and other hybrid manufacturers) are tired of replacing umpteen starters on their cars before warranty is up from people thinking that it's not actually running and cranking the starter again--replacing 6 or 8 of those in a year on thousands of vehicles would definitely eat away at the bottom line. It wouldn't be the first time someone has come up with a clever way to work something into the system by going about it in a totally different direction.

I don't know....maybe it really is about the blind people, but don't most of those people have dogs that would hear the car?  I don't really know the ratio of blind people with and without dogs, but I suppose as many of them as you see "in training" there has to be a large number of people with them. Also, LOVE how the article says:



> While the organization is not aware of people being struck by cars they couldn't hear, NFB President Marc Maurer has said he fears it's only a matter of time.


Something smells fishy....


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Farmgirl22 said:


> I used to run a diesel with "modified" straight pipes....sometimes I wonder if the noise really matters, because you still have people who will run out in front of you and then claim they didn't hear you coming.  I still have a bumper sticker though that says "Loud pipes save lives"...I suppose it's true to an extent.
> 
> Perhaps it's because Toyota (and other hybrid manufacturers) are tired of replacing umpteen starters on their cars before warranty is up from people thinking that it's not actually running and cranking the starter again--replacing 6 or 8 of those in a year on thousands of vehicles would definitely eat away at the bottom line. It wouldn't be the first time someone has come up with a clever way to work something into the system by going about it in a totally different direction.
> 
> ...


Looks interesting


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

We are rapidly heading toward a society where you're protected from any possible danger, but you aren't allowed to leave your house!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

We just need a giant warning label on the hybrids: "MAY BE A DANGER TO BLIND PEOPLE!" If we make the lettering large enough, they're sure to see it!


----------

